
Addepar's finance computing coding challenge on hackerrank - rvivek
https://www.hackerrank.com/addepar
======
coolsunglasses
For any thinking of doing this because they want to work at Addepar - it is a
notorious under-paying meat-grinder.

------
RedDeckWins
Clojure 1.4 is two releases behind the current version...

Isn't groovy currently on version 2.3 as well?

~~~
coolsunglasses
2.3 is Groovy's current stable version. 1.4 is comparatively ancient for
Clojure.

